# Julius Katchen



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

He would have just turned 90 had he lived beyond 42. Here is a magnificent Schubert "Wanderer Fantasie" by Katchen:


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Very big pianist! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Fantastic performance... of an amazing composer.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

He's pretty known as a Brahms interpreter, no? 

Can't say I'm too familiar with him, but I have heard him play a few of the Brahms Hungarian Dances that were quite nice.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Katchen recorded the Brahms Piano Works complete, including the Violin Sonatas with Suk, my favourite versions.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Exceptional in Beethoven op 120


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

His Brahms violin sonatas with Josef Suk are outstanding.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Katchen did my favorite set of Beethoven Bagatelles Op. 126 and unfortunately they've been long out of print. I still miss hearing them. He could play great Schumann too. In fact, he was capable of doing each composer justice, including Bach and his Chromatic Fantasy. I was rarely if ever disappointed and it's such a shame that he wasn't blessed with longer life and more recordings remastered and re-released.


----------

